# Gross picture but i would like opinions



## Cesare Borgia (Jun 22, 2009)

I know it's gross but i would still like to know if anyone here has seen anything similar, also, before you tell me to see a vet, i have already done so and shown her the same exact picture, i am also following everything she has said to the letter, my dog seems to be perfectly fine right now and has not yet had another bowel movement since my original trip to the vet (11AM Saturday)

Yesterday I called the vet to make sure that going so long without pooping is normal and she said that it would probably be 2 - 3 days before she did since she only started eating again (a bland diet) on Monday. So far i have seen zero blood since returning from the vet, worms was ruled out and so was Parvo.










For scale, the screw in the doorway is a standard size screw, anybody got any opinions or seen anything similar to this? she pooped this out right before we rushed to the vet. I showed the vet and she did not seem overly concerned since Sam seems to be doing so good, she also mentioned how the lack of pain in her abdomen is a good sign. 

Right now Sam seems to be back to her old self, i am awaiting her next bowel movement and hoping it is normal


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

If my vet told me that it was ok for my dog to be crapping that out, I'd be concerned.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

I'd be seeking a second opinion. My old family dog, a Cocker Spaniel had that happen, I don't recall what the problem was, but my parents took him to the vet, he went on meds but ended up having to get PTS about 2 weeks later, about the time when he started pooping what looked like strawberry jam (wasn't as watery as it was before).

He too was acting fairly normal, apart from the occasional loss of appetite up until the tragic day when he just "shut down". He was an older dog though (12 I think), so perhaps a younger dog would have a better chance to overcome whatever it was.


----------



## Cesare Borgia (Jun 22, 2009)

trumpetjock said:


> If my vet told me that it was ok for my dog to be crapping that out, I'd be concerned.


She had mentioned hemorrhagic gastroenteritis since the symptoms seem to fit, i am however leaning towards the smoked bone she ate, after returning from the vets, i looked inside her dog house and found where she had vomited up some rather sharp looking pieces, her stools had been runny before hand and i suspect the bone might have torn her up as it passed through her, i took my findings to the vet and she told me that "it might have" but that she does not think surgery is needed.



britishbandit said:


> I'd be seeking a second opinion. My old family dog, a Cocker Spaniel had that happen, I don't recall what the problem was, but my parents took him to the vet, he went on meds but ended up having to get PTS about 2 weeks later, about the time when he started pooping what looked like strawberry jam (wasn't as watery as it was before).
> 
> He too was acting fairly normal, apart from the occasional loss of appetite up until the tragic day when he just "shut down". He was an older dog though (12 I think), so perhaps a younger dog would have a better chance to overcome whatever it was.


do you think you could do me a huge favor and see if anyone remembers what the problem was? id like to know if the diagnosis was hemorrhagic gastroenteritis (HGE) or not.


----------



## Cesare Borgia (Jun 22, 2009)

One last thing and i will delete the nasty picture, has anybody ever heard of a dog having such a severe reaction to a new dog food?

Shortly before she had that episode i had changed foods from Purina puppy chow to Chicken Soup for the puppy lover's soul, my other dog seemed 100% fine with the change and i would hate to think that the food might be the cause of Sams recent problems, the food seems to be a great brand and healthy, i even noticed Sam had a better coat before she had to stop eating it, if there is any chance the food had something to do with it i would rather donate it to a shelter and try another brand, the vet had recommended Kirkland from Costco since Sams skin allergy makes Purina out of the question.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

To me it looks like very fresh blood. As if it were from a hemorrhoid or from the bowel or colon. I have seen blood in stool but not where the whole thing was as bright red as that. Usually it is a real dark red color, even blackish. For me, I think I too might be seeking a second opinion if that is an option. Good luck to you. I hope the next bowel movement produces more normal results.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

That would absolutely not be a reaction to changing foods. Even in the swap from kibble to raw (which is orders of magnitude more violent than kibble to kibble), there are only sometimes little flecks of blood and some mucous in the stool.

It's been 36 hours since you posted this thread, has he had another bowel movement? What did it look like? Have you contacted a second vet?


----------



## Cesare Borgia (Jun 22, 2009)

Not to worry, i have a thread in the General section about our trip to the vet and a few updates as the days have gone by, this started on the 27th and it has not happened since.

Original thread about vet visit

Needless to say, we were at the vet as soon as i found one in the phonebook.
She did finnaly have a bowel movement today and it looked 100% normal, the vet had told me when i called before with concerns over it being so long that it might take 2-3 days for her to poop.

I'm just trying to rule as many things out as i can, my main suspect if the smoked bone she ate (before i knew it was a bad idea), upon returning from the vet i had found where she puked up some rather sharp pieces of it in her doghouse.


----------

